# What Arsenal books do -YOU- want to see?



## HellHound (Jul 30, 2004)

So, what books would you like to see in the next year of E.N.Arsenal?


----------



## Dark Psion (Jul 30, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> So, what books would you like to see in the next year of E.N.Arsenal?




The one double weapon I have the most trouble imagining are the double swords. Yes, in the hands of Darth Maul it is neato, but in "reality", it seems very cumbersome.

A book dedicated to Whips would be nice, from Zorro to Castlevania.

Shuriken, Chakram and Boomerangs could be combined, and we need stats for Xena's Round Killing Thing.

On the less exotic side, what about clubs? From a simple stick to a tesubo, from exotic materials to an ancestral Dwarven Warclub, that could be worth a book.

Also, what about exotic armor? That might be needed after a few more Arsenal books!


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2004)

Pole arms...many of these are very versatile but we just never see them able to be used to the full ability.  

Spear...this is one of the most used weapons in the history of the world but we never see reasons to really use it in game.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 30, 2004)

Good news:

Double Bladed Sword is almost complete.
Whips is almost complete (but Ryan has to focus on the magazine right now instead of the Arsenal - whips is his book)
Clubs is being covered, but only after the Gnomish Hooked Hammer

and for Crothian

Spears is being done now, and is going to be our first cooperative release with two game companies' logos on the cover.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2004)

yes that is good news
Who is other company?
I am curious


----------



## SkeletonKey Ed (Jul 30, 2004)

I think I like spiked chains so much because it covers a fictional weapon. I would be curious to have an entirely new weapon designed by Jason and the ENP crew.

I also spotted a E.N. Arsenal: Pistols thread on the Most Recent Threads column on the E.N. World front page which sounds cool. I was dissapointed that it was a private forum and I couldn't snoop around 

Based on Spiked Chains, I will be picking up the rest of the E.N Arsenal series.

Cheers - Ed


----------



## jmucchiello (Jul 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> yes that is good news
> Who is other company?
> I am curious



It is we.


----------



## JimAde (Jul 30, 2004)

How about an Arsenal book on all things non-lethal?  Saps, nets, ropes and lassos (though maybe that's in with whips), etc.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 30, 2004)

Yep.

E.N.Arsenal - Pistols is currently in development (not for modern, but for fantasy use - using the pistols from Steam & Steel, but also with full notes for using pistols from other fantasy d20 settings and supplements).

And E.N.Publishing will be teaming up with Throwing Dice Games for the release of E.N.Arsenal Spears & Javelins. Hopefully only the first coopreative release in this series (I have at least one other Arsenal product coming from another e-publisher and co-written by myself, in the next few months).

AND - we'll be announcing another cooperative effort in the next few days, associated with the Arsenal series, although not an arsenal book proper.


----------



## SkeletonKey Ed (Jul 30, 2004)

Spiked and bladed shields might be cool.

- Ed


----------



## HellHound (Jul 30, 2004)

Denise and I were joking around about this the other day...

I started the series with *E.N.Arsenal - Spiked Chain*
My next book is just being called *E.N.Arsenal - Spikes!* (focusing on Spiked Shields, Spiked Gauntlets and Spiked Armor - aka E.N.Arsenal DungeonPunk!)

so what will the next one be? *E.N.Arsenal - Sp!* ???


----------



## Dextra (Jul 30, 2004)

SkeletonKey Ed said:
			
		

> I think I like spiked chains so much because it covers a fictional weapon. I would be curious to have an entirely new weapon designed by Jason and the ENP crew.
> 
> I also spotted a E.N. Arsenal: Pistols thread on the Most Recent Threads column on the E.N. World front page which sounds cool. I was dissapointed that it was a private forum and I couldn't snoop around
> 
> ...




Email from Hound should be on its way to you shortly with the password for the ENArsenal forum.

Neat idea on the ENArsenal: Fictional Weapon.  I was thinking that once we got our Cyberpunkesque book out, we would start in on ENArsenal: Future Weapons series, and include the ENA: BFG.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2004)

EN Arsenal: Omniweapon.

This weapon has no physical form or appearance.  However, it is a light weapon that allows you to power attack for +2 damage for each -1 you take to your attack, and it does 2d12 damage, crit 18-20/x4.  It does not exist.  It only hurts.


----------



## BGlaze250 (Aug 1, 2004)

I enjoyed the first installment, Spiked Chains, and am looking foreward to the pistol supp. 

How about a pick-axe? Perhaps a harpoon? A Sling, could be made interesting...

Edit - How about a boar-spear?

Edit - Two more ideas. E.N.Arsenal: Battle Monkey. E.N.Arsenal: Digeridoo.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> EN Arsenal: Omniweapon.
> 
> This weapon has no physical form or appearance.  However, it is a light weapon that allows you to power attack for +2 damage for each -1 you take to your attack, and it does 2d12 damage, crit 18-20/x4.  It does not exist.  It only hurts.



You forgot that it was masterwork by default (for free). It is considered a simple weapon. And, magic enhancements to the weapon cost 50% less than normal due to its non-existant characteristics.


----------



## Ismaul (Aug 3, 2004)

I would really like a book about daggers and punching daggers. 
Daggers are extremely versatile weapons, used by all sorts of people, yet the core rules hardly permit to explore their nature of stealthyness, speed, dexterity and deadlyness.

As it is now, daggers are left aside by rogues because shorts swords are better all-around weapons. Daggers need new flavor to become attractive again, they need to become different than other weapons by style and ways of use. The dagger is every adventurer's best friend


----------



## arwink (Aug 3, 2004)

BGlaze250 said:
			
		

> E.N.Arsenal: Digeridoo.




Ah...you do realise the digeridoo is an instrument, not a weapon, don't you?  I mean, it can _sound_ dangerous, but it's not really going to do any damage to anything but sanity and those rules aren't ogl...

Mind you, I'm almost tempted to pitch 'hound a battle-monkey E.N.Aresenal now.


----------



## BGlaze250 (Aug 3, 2004)

arwink said:
			
		

> Ah...you do realise the digeridoo is an instrument, not a weapon, don't you?




Of course...

It was created by the Aboriginal tribes of native Australia. It could produce haunting melodies which drove monsters to madness, could be played to fool the mind, and could be used as a makeshift battle club.

Couldn't you picture a Digeridoo Master, atop his riding badger, clubing a goblin while piping the Happy Birthday song...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 4, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> So, what books would you like to see in the next year of E.N.Arsenal?




How about Chainsaws? Or bar stools?


----------



## Krug (Aug 6, 2004)

Chainsaws would be great for Steam & Steel or D20 Modern.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 16, 2004)

I also like the idea of daggers. I always really liked the idea of staging a dagger fight with two character tied together by a length of rope in my game, but it would require some extra rules that I just haven't got a round to writing.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 16, 2004)

It'd probably be a lot like a grapple, with perhaps a bit fewer restrictions.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 16, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> It'd probably be a lot like a grapple, with perhaps a bit fewer restrictions.



That was the direction I was leaning, but I would add rules for trying to use your off hand to try and pull your opponent in, and for a few other special situations. It wouldn't so much be a whole new system, as a specialized case of grappling, with certain special rules. I'm a big fan of using exisiting rules to describe new situations by adding rules that are transparent over the basic actions. So tied knife fighting would be a special case of grappling, just with some normal grapple options disallowed and some new options added.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

I wouldn't mind seeing a book on flails, a very versatile real word weapon that was popular for a very long time.  D&D features three types of fails so maybe doing all three at once would be a good idea... 

Yeah I know, its not very cool weapon...  far more function over form.


----------



## dekrass (Aug 20, 2004)

Add another vote for daggers, a very underused weapon. 
The staff is also an underused weapon that is really cool.
I will definately be getting the spear book.
I guess I just want more on the simple weapons category.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2004)

arwink said:
			
		

> Ah...you do realise the digeridoo is an instrument, not a weapon, don't you?  I mean, it can _sound_ dangerous, but it's not really going to do any damage to anything but sanity and those rules aren't ogl...



 Weren't those rules is Unearthed Arcana, whic is pretty much all OGC?


----------

